# employment



## farmdog (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey so what do we do to pay for our herp collection
I'm a 2nd yr Formwork carpenter who spends more money on increasing his collection then on myself


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Work in a shop on the weekends.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 26, 2005)

As little as possible.


----------



## deano351 (Feb 26, 2005)

Motorbike Mechanic, with no time to ride on weekends anymore.
Have a new hobby now :twisted: 
And the hydro setup in the roof helps
Woops 
edit delete


----------



## farmdog (Feb 26, 2005)

> As little as possible.


figured as much


----------



## Bouncer (Feb 26, 2005)

I work as a cleaner in a hospital in Brissy, graveyard shift, extra dollars, lol. Been trying to sell the kids but no takers.


----------



## playwell (Feb 26, 2005)

Too much. 

I would spend a lot more but the other half puts the brakes on. 

Wich is good cause I would own too many animals and not enough money to pay the bills.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

the joys of being a kid no bills or board which means more money for herps


----------



## farmdog (Feb 26, 2005)

> the joys of being a kid no bills or board which means more money for herps


enjoy while you can get as many as you can before a gatekeeper comes along ask Moosey he knows all about them


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2005)

im a fiberglasser what a dirty stinking rotten job that is...


----------



## farmdog (Feb 26, 2005)

> a fiberglasser what a dirty stinking rotten job that is...


could be worse


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 26, 2005)

Is that why you are batheing in your avatar Kensh?


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: RE: employment*



africancichlidau said:


> As little as possible.



I'll second that!!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Disability Care Worker....long, strange, unpredictable hours 

Simon Archibald


----------



## wombat (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I'm on a Disability Support Pension.

Cheers,
Wombat.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I am a ranger at the moment, mechaninc by trade, but sh1t work and average money, worked up to service manager for more money, company car along which came more and more hrs and whinging idiots.


----------



## diamond_python (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I work security on weekends to earn extra cash aside from my Mon-Fri job. (I wonder how many on the Melb APS members I have arrested?)


----------



## farmdog (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

well I've never been arrested partly cause I am a superb athlete


----------



## Ricko (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

you a copper? i work at a servo doin the graveyard.


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Personal Assistant. Really odd hours, really odd jobs.

Just spent an hour on the phone to the kids hospital on a Saturday night, trying to get medical information about a condition a baby is suffering from in the Philippines.

Oh yeah, then a half hour later he called again and handed the phone over to a mate that wants to keep vens in the Philippines. Given that he has no snake exp at all, no food supply for them, no medical assistance or antivenom there, I suggested he give it a miss. 

Yeap, Boss is on hols in the Philippines atm, but the work doesn't stop.


----------



## keelow (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Picture Framer.

Frame some the most expensive and regarded art in the country, for rather **** money and work for a *&%$.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Crazed Postal Worker, actually I'm in charge of the crazed postal workers now.
Also plan to launch my own business in June hiring out my many Jaguars for weddings. formals etc.


----------



## Lloydnchumana (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Krispy Kreme Manager here.


----------



## farmdog (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

haha you wanna do the 1 tonne ute thing put the bride in the tray and ta da


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

nah, I've seen a jag that had been converted into a ute. It looked bloody awful.


----------



## farmdog (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

doesn't need to be a jag I was think wb hq V8 stylin with the roo bar and c.b antennas and massive mudflap and so on


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

don't forget the B&S stickers...now that's classy!


----------



## Shimarah (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Strapper ( Take Race horses to races) 
Work Casual, mainly weekends occasionally a few race meetings during the week.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

hardware (i work for a comoany that inport hardware)


----------



## rumpig (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

i cut down trees yes i one of these people that climb with a chain saw on me belt good money and i see heaps of snakes in the bush


----------



## playwell (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

:!: Oh yeh, I left out that I'm a Tradesperson, Too many hours not enough pay.

Can't wait till I get a double garage so I can make some really good looking enclosures, maybe even start selling them, cheaper than the shops and better quality. Custom orders and all.

But I'm thinking too for a head. Gotta get the garage first :?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

breed reptiles


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Coach and motor body builder 
Moneys getting better now since everyone left the trade cause it was such crap money Now they cant get tradespeople .


----------



## Magpie (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Less than Afro.


----------



## stripes (Feb 27, 2005)

carpenter, work for myself or subcontract to builders,


----------



## Menagerie (Feb 27, 2005)

Work full time as a paralegal in a city firm and also doing my law degree, and an editing diploma. Crazy thing is that I am thinking of adding a science degree to that mix so that I can be a zoologist.


----------



## Skorpious (Feb 27, 2005)

Service Station Attendant, normally nights. Hopefully the army soon tho (which will require me to leave my herps with my brother until my training is completed.)


----------



## Ricko (Feb 27, 2005)

hey skorpious nothing wrong with a console operator as i do minimum 3graveyards a week. have u been robbed yet?


----------



## jezza (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*



> mechaninc by trade, but poo work and average money, worked up to service manager for more money, company car along which came more and more hrs and whinging idiots.


Me too but only to service advisor, not manager, that was bad enough. Quit that christmas eve and haven't been doing a great deal since! few odd jobs here and there! Just enough to make ends meet and a little for reptiles!


----------



## bobcox49 (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

On a veterans pension, now i have plenty of time to spend with my animals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*



AGAMIDAE said:


> breed reptiles



dam u marc  :wink:


----------



## Skorpious (Feb 27, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*

Nah Ricko, not a real high chance in Bairnsdale, just the odd drunk on saturday night. The works not that bad its just the place, plus I want to drive a tank


----------



## shanesaussie_pythons (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all its not realy employment.Im lucky i get to do what i love!! keep and breed pristeen reptiles! im just lucky i guess shane


----------



## redline (Feb 28, 2005)

i am a render.


----------



## spyder (Feb 28, 2005)

Senior Sales Estimator by Day, Security Guard by Night (In Penriff)
Studying at Tech (Private Investigator) and Firearms Instructor here and there...... 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Skorpious said:


> Service Station Attendant, normally nights. Hopefully the army soon tho (which will require me to leave my herps with my brother until my training is completed.)



Yeah, im already in the circus and have been for about 9 years. 

Ooh, did i say circus, sorry, i meant army!! lol


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 28, 2005)

spyder said:


> Senior Sales Estimator by Day, Security Guard by Night (In Penriff)
> Studying at Tech (Private Investigator) and Firearms Instructor here and there...... 8)


...and you get time to sleep when ?


----------



## spyder (Feb 28, 2005)

quote]...and you get time to sleep when ?[/quote]
When I can....


----------



## womas4me (Feb 28, 2005)

Jim is the lucky one over here- he gets to play with the reptiles full time. All those nice smelly tanks to clean! I work full time as a fixed plant operator at an iron ore port so while he gets to play covered in snake poo I get covered in iron ore mud. I am jealous of him at the moment, tho as he is away for 10 days chasing animals up north while I have to clean snake poo and work. Gee I wonder who gets the best deal in our house!!


----------



## snakes_alive (Feb 28, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Send hubby to work and cut kids pocket money. :lol: :lol: 



> im a fiberglasser what a dirty stinking rotten job that is...



That would be a dame itching job wouldn't it :?: .



> Have a new hobby now
> And the hydro setup in the roof helps
> Woops
> edit delete



:lol: that was an unexpected response, (cracked me up).


----------



## farmdog (Feb 28, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

and any more bludgers here


----------



## tia (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*



farmdog said:


> and any more bludgers here




Ok, I own a pet shop, but not a good option if you want to spend time with your herps and increase your collection.


----------



## NoOne (Feb 28, 2005)

Ummmmmmm i shoot birds at the airport.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 28, 2005)

Is that with JETSTAR?


----------



## Stevo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*



diamond_python said:


> I work security on weekends to earn extra cash aside from my Mon-Fri job. (I wonder how many on the Melb APS members I have arrested?)



yeah thanx officer wasnt what i call a holiday


----------



## bobcox49 (Mar 1, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*

I'm a Vietnam-Vet, now on a pension which gives me heaps of time for my reptiles.
I know how to slither around in the bush... 8)


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 12, 2006)

I work in radio, also do TV voiceovers and am in a rock band....

Keeps me busy but it sure beats working for a living


----------



## Rennie (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a bludger too (another security guard), used to be tradesperson too but poo money.


----------



## dynea (Jun 12, 2006)

I moved to a small town for my husband where my career isn't needed so im unemployed. Dental Nurse.


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a maker of alcohol, Woodstock Bourbon, Vodka Cruisers, Carlsberg beer plus a wide range of other alcoholic drinks. We also do that V energy drink as well.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Real Estate Agent......so ive been told that im lower than a snakes belly before :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a university student...which I don't get paid for (go team government!), so I work as a kitchen hand at a local Italian place. If ever anyone's around Five Dock you should come check it out :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 12, 2006)

> If ever anyone's around Five Dock you should come check it out



Five Dock? Are you living in Sydney now?



Hix


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah pretty much. I'm over at Macquarie now so I stay in Five Dock with relatives (one of which works at the uni), and I've got my dad back home tending to the herps inbetween my visits back so it's a pretty sweet deal


----------



## feral (Jun 12, 2006)

Im a farmhand :lol: I work on a dairy farm :wink: , fun @ times but i personally dislike the bruises  & cows are so damn temperamental :x


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 12, 2006)

Im an Environmental/Geotechnical Driller, long stints away in the bush, long hours, very heavy lifting & physical but the pay is awesome...


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 12, 2006)

I was working at Kellyville pets, But my parents had this idea to move to Qld. So here I am unemployed on the sunshine coast. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 12, 2006)

fishing and frolicing.


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 12, 2006)

> haha you wanna do the 1 tonne ute thing put the bride in the tray and ta da


hahaah u r the biggest bogan.... :lol:


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 12, 2006)

im a plant mechanic by trade work on heavy earthmoving machinery including drills,excavators,shovels,
360 ton haul trucks and the like... (well thats the job description) the job is actually trying not to go silly while waiting for the engineers and planners to sort out the c**k show they are runnig


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 12, 2006)

i work in a library


----------



## mblissett (Jun 12, 2006)

I work for CHEP Pallets.... Just moved from Customer Service (this weekend) and start tomorrow being a Master Data Analyst, more time on the computer, not talking to customers $45k pay check 

For a 23yo I think thats pretty damn good IMO lol

So more herps coming shortly


----------



## alby (Jun 12, 2006)

tradesman carpenter


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 12, 2006)

I work at NRMA as a Case Manager and Service Coordinator...its ok except for the shift work!


----------



## peterescue (Jun 12, 2006)

you dont work at Pyrmont do you Trippy?


----------



## jessop (Jun 12, 2006)

*.*

Started in the security industry, moved on to pharmaceutical manufacturing (and yes it was legal!), and am now doing furniture installation... Which is the worst of the three!  Am thinking of getting a seasonal job at Mt. Buller though. Get paid to snowboard... INSANE :lol: But i won't be able to bring my snake, don't think he'd appreciate sub zero temps. :cry:


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Veterinary Nurse but gave it up to do Environmental Town Planning at uni. Final year and do casual work for a mercedes benz diesels spare parts company handling reception and courier duties. Get to hoon around in a ute so it's not all bad.

Simone.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I'm a porn star


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

deliveries during the day,hotel security at night,when it gets warm i do snake removal, and all year round we are registered carers and shelter for natives,
surprisingly enough i get a lot of down time so my animal / family still get a lot of my attention,,


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

great proffesion MR Bredli


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I am a...
Aitas tutor
defence tutor
spare parts interpretor
laborer.... hrrrmmm am i forgetting any...


----------



## Lurk (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Just finished working at a reptile shop.I am single parent and thought I would take some time off to spend more time with three kids and my own animals.I dont think I can take this much longer but I am running out of things to do around here. :x


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*



> I am a...
> Aitas tutor
> defence tutor
> spare parts interpretor
> laborer.... hrrrmmm am i forgetting any...


'Aitas'is that teaching japanese??
or internet,im not sure??


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

No it is tutoring Indigenous kids at school i can't remember what AITAS stands for but that is what it is.

I did forget one i am also an ISA (inclusion support assistant).


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

And yes i have taught japanese in the past too


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Well I have definitely got the most boring life here. I am an accountant!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I feed grasshoppers and water plants.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I read "water" as an adjective instead of a verb and was wondering how you fed water plants. silly me.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

:lol: That must have made you wonder for a moment.

Venus fly traps grow in swamps, I suppose you could call them water plants. I feed those at home, but don't get paid for it. Mostly, the plants I water (verb) are Acacias. We have a few Sennas in the greenhouse too.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I work for an ecological consultant.... it's far less exciting than it sounds. 

-H


----------



## mickousley (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

i work on the irrigation at burren juction near wallgett 8oo klms from home 6weeks on one off so Sue has a lot to due


----------



## KathandStu (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Stu works as a night auditor at a hotel in the City, I am a stay home mum. Between us we wouldlike to earn more so we can buy....an ALBINO OLIVE!!!!! (It's never gonna happen though. )


----------



## base2aau (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I am a finance officer for the faculty of IT at QUT


----------



## stretch (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

G'day!! Been a while since I came onto the site. Have been skulking around reading stuff but usually booted off before too long. How is everyone!?!?! In answer to this topic question, I have cut and pasted my reply from ages ago because I am too tired to type hehehehe.


I work for the Government Executive...doing what you might ask? Amongst other things, I am a ticket seller....It is my job to sell tickets. I know I have succeeded when I am thanked by the client after receiving a ticket they do not desire. What else? Hmmmm.....I sample peoples breath. If it reaches a number I do not like, I bring them back to work with me for an hour or so. Sometimes if the number is really high, I take things off of them and this makes them mad. Occassionally so mad that they throw up. Then I have to get the cleaner in. Cleaning is not my job. I also get to spend my days driving around aimlessly. This is done in an attempt to curb naughtiness in the not-so-everyday people. That is the magic of the car I drive. Other times I have to talk alot. I get to talk to people of all ages, genders and cultures. I like this bit very much. Alot of people talk really nicely back and this makes me smile. I have helped. Other times people refer to me as some sort fornicating female genetalia porcine person. This bit makes me giggle. They obviously know how much I love sex and bacon. I also have to bury myself in paperwork. I don't mind paperwork. Usually though, just as I am in the throes of wild passionate paperworking, the phone rings and I have to dash off somewhere to talk to more people. Hence my paperwork can get a little behind. 

Sometimes I have to run alot. Some of my customers like to play chasey's or hide and seek, and its always the same customers!. I love this game. 

And this one time, at band camp, oh no I mean work, this one girl was so wonderful. She had had a bit to drink and was wandering the road so I helped her inside where it was warm. She was so warm that she took all of her clothes off! Then she saw that I was so busy she did not want to interupt me, so she peed in her seat and said, "I'm a classy lady, you cant have me for less than $900" That is alot of money! She really was all class. It is not unusual for me to be the recipient of these kinds of people taking their clothes off. I do not get paid enough. 

Anyhow....this is just a tiny sample of what I do that I get paid for. 

I'm also a domestic engineer for 7 other people.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 12, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

So you're the prick who fined me $175 for not displaying P-plates! :lol:


----------



## stretch (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Well that all depends!! Are you the prick who didn't have your p-plates on???


----------



## munkee (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Stretch I am still figuring out what you do for your job...........................

Sound like that could all occur on campus, or my backyard for that matter (on weekends not the weekdays, my house isn't that big a party house).

I am back at uni now but going to be working as a Chemical engineer at QAL in december.


----------



## pixie (Jun 13, 2006)

ahh, employment (or lack thereof) i'm a full time student so i bludge of centrelink and the b/f who is a security guard


----------



## jas468 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mac Operator in the printing industry.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all i am a domestic consultant (housewife) sexual administrator cleaner,cook,animal attendant,nurse,and complaint department manager,all unpaid for the two men in my life and my kids.LOL
Oops forgot to mention breeder of rats and mice (my passion)


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 13, 2006)

i like your job description Odessastud!!!
I study during most of the day to become an animal technician.
And i work weekends as a carpark attendant.
i get to sit around quite often.


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I'm a Sales Administrator for a large engineering company in SA. if you know of Devine Homes, I order all their roof truss and wall layouts, footing plans, all the civil stuff (drainage etc) and get to deal with the Council evey day!!

It's not a bad job, plus I have 3 people under me I can boss around!!


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*



Peterescue said:


> Iyou dont work at Pyrmont do you Trippy?
> 
> 
> no, not pyrmont


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I give infringements to old Italian ladies for not declaring their salami's!!


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I'm a baggage handler at Melbourne Airport. That's when I'm not on workcare for a shoulder reco or herniated disc in the back. All work and no play, not to mention the early mornings and late evenings when the temps are 4 degrees if your lucky. Not a bad place to work and no TOO bad a company to work for either. Are we ever totally happy with our job?

Also an assistant footy coach at the kids club. I yell and they listen. If they don't they do lap, after lap, after lap. :twisted:


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I'm a baggage handler at Melbourne Airport. That's when I'm not on workcare for a shoulder reco or herniated disc in the back. All work and no play, not to mention the early mornings and late evenings when the temps are 4 degrees if your lucky. Not a bad place to work and no TOO bad a company to work for either. Are we ever totally happy with our job?

Also an assistant footy coach at the kids club. I yell and they listen. If they don't they do lap, after lap, after lap. :twisted:


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

I must admit Shamous, I'm in full admiration of some of your co-workers. Some of the best VIrgins in the world!!!!!  I know I certainly pay attention whilst having a coffee at Hi Tide!!! haha.


----------



## southy (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

aprrentice electrican just about to start shift work


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*



Greebo said:


> Crazed Postal Worker, actually I'm in charge of the crazed postal workers now.
> 
> 
> haha. That explains it all. Now I know why you go poastal all the time


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: employment*

I own a telecommunications cabling business.

we now look after a few national contacts like "fonezone" 

servicing and installing their security are surveillance systems


----------



## Lucas (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Disability support worker



> fiberglasser what a dirty stinking rotten job



With you on that Kenshin. Don't miss glassin' at all.


----------



## Earthling (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: employment*

Earthling. Tough gig but someone has to do it.


----------

